# Encapsulating paints



## BrushJockey

What does a product like Lead Stop do that any good adhesion primer and finish paint wont do? Its not like it changes the chemistry- it jut covers and holds on, right?


----------



## Dean CRCNA

BrushJockey said:


> What does a product like Lead Stop do that any good adhesion primer and finish paint wont do? Its not like it changes the chemistry- it jut covers and holds on, right?


Basically, you're right. Main differences is the cost per gallon ... holding power ... thickness and with encapsulating paints, they tend to keep lead paint from migrating to the surface.

Enough differences that you won't just substitute an encapsulation for a primer though. 

When abatement companies put it on, they have to do a test for adhesion. After drying fully, they cut an X ... place tape on top of the X and rub it down ... then pull off the tape.


----------



## BrushJockey

I have someone asking about in on some old exterior deck rails- I don't know that 14mil wet elasto is that pretty or would hold up that well. Might tell him peel bond would do the trick just as well.


----------



## Tonyg

just finished talking with a couple of manufacturers about the encapsulating products. The major difference between a regular primer and encapsulation primers seems to be permeability. 

It's my understanding that Encapsulation primers: 

1) do not breath where lead can migrate through the service

2) elongation

3) have a bitter additive to deter children from ingesting them.

Peel Bond is not an encapsulant and they have no desire to risk the liability to produce one.


----------



## BrushJockey

Thanks- thats clear enough on the difference.


----------



## Tonyg

My biggest concern is that I will have to apply a new product that does not breath that I have no idea what the lifespan will be. One consolation is that the wood has had 100 years to cure and dry out. 

It just seems like a high perm rating = a good paint and a zero perm rating = peeling paint


----------

